# Widerhaken oder Widerhakenlose Haken, was ist "besser"



## j4ni (20. Mai 2011)

Moin,

im Thread absolut neuer angler möchte gern auf karp gehen bin ich auf ein interessante Diskussion gestoßen. Da das Thema in dem Thread einigermassen OT ist und es viel zu Schade wäre, wenn nur ein paar User zufällig auf die Ausführungen von Carras und Mr. Sprock stoßen, habe ich gedacht, dass das Thema es verdient hat in einem eigenen Thread behandelt zu werden.

Wie aus der Überschrift ersichtlich, geht es um die Frage ob Haken mit Widerhaken oder Haken ohne Widerhaken "schonender" für den Fisch wären und wo welche Vorteile des jeweiligen Hakentypes liegen würden. Grundsätzlich ist klar, dass keine der beiden Varianten "schonend" ist im Vergleich zu gar keinem Haken. Dieser Punkt steht hier jedoch außer Frage!
Ich weiß, dass das Thema wie viele Dinge im Bereich Angeln oder Karpfenangeln nicht eindeutig ist und durchaus auch von Emotionen und eigenen Meinungen geprägt ist, ich bitte daher alle Beteiligten sachlich und freundlich zu bleiben. Wenn das ganze in C+R oder andere Grundsatzdiskussionen überschwappt, werde ich Ralle bitten das Thema direkt wieder zu löschen, daher seid so nett und spart euch das - danke!

Grundsätzlich denke ich, dass es Sinn macht wenn wir versuchen, von dem gleichen Beispiel auszugehen und auch wenn viele andere Faktoren als der Haken eine deutlich größere Rolle spielen ob ein Fisch nun ausschlitzt oder wie groß die Wunde ist die der Haken verursacht - sei es die Aktion der Rute oder die Schnur oder wie gedrillt wird. Daher macht es mMn Sinn, wenn wir alle von einem erfahrenen Angler ausgehen, der sowohl mit dem Gewässer als auch mit seinem Gerät vertraut ist. Denn letzten Endes liegt es nicht am verwendeten Material, sondern daran wie man es einsetzt. Dass soll also heißen, dass es kaum zu einer sinnigen Diskussion kommen kann, wenn der eine von einem Anfänger mit einer 3,5lbs Rute und 0,35er Geflecht ausgeht und der andere aber einen erfahrenen Angler mit einer Armalite MKII in 2,25lbs. 
Es macht nur Sinn den jeweiligen Haken in der gleichen Situation zu vergleichen, daher ist es wichtig, kurz dazulegen von was für einer Situation ihr ausgeht.


----------



## j4ni (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Widerhaken oder Widerhakenlose Haken, was ist "besser"*

Den Ausgangspunkt der Diskussion findet ihr hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=216358 ab Post 15


----------



## daci7 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Widerhaken oder Widerhakenlose Haken, was ist "besser"*



j4ni schrieb:


> [...]Denn letzten Endes liegt es nicht am verwendeten Material, sondern daran wie man es einsetzt. [...]



Da hast du mMn die Frage schon beantwortet.

Da bei einem Drill der Zugpunkt am Karpfen, also der Punkt an dem die gesamte Kraft von Angler auf Karpfen übertragen wird, auf dem Hakenschenkel im Maul des Fisches liegt macht es, denke ich, keinen Unterschied ob der Haken einen Wiederhaken hat, welcher ja nur das Herausfallen von eben diesem bei lockerer Schnur verhindert.
Beim Abhaken ist dann der Wiederhaken ein wenig störend, macht aber bei einem Fisch wie dem Karpfen nichts aus. Die entstehende Verletzung ist so gering das man nicht darüber diskutieren braucht 

Wiederhakenlose Haken machen meiner Meinung nach in anderen Gebieten mehr Sinn und zwar dann, wenn die Größe des Fischmaules und die Tiefe der Haken im Schlund des Fisches andere Dimensionen annehmen. 
Sprich, wenn kleine Fische oft tief schlucken können Wiederhaken das Lösen erheblich beschweren und somit dem Fisch auch erheblich schaden. Daher benutze ich zb. beim Stippen nur Haken ohne Wiederhaken!


----------



## Carras (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Widerhaken oder Widerhakenlose Haken, was ist "besser"*

Jani ab Post 27


----------



## Lenzibald (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Widerhaken oder Widerhakenlose Haken, was ist "besser"*

Servus.
Ist eigentlich ganz einfach zu beantworten. Hau dir mal einen Haken in die Hand dann merkst du den gravierenden Unterschied. Ohne Wiederhaken ziehe ich ihn einfach wieder raus mit Wiederhaken schauts da schon ganz anders aus. Da geht wenn er richtig sitzt ohne Arzt gar nichts mehr.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Carras (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Widerhaken oder Widerhakenlose Haken, was ist "besser"*

Jo Lenzi, geb ich Dir vollkommen recht.

Das hat aber mit der Eigenschaft eines Hakens, während des Drills, nix zu tun.


----------



## ernie1973 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Widerhaken oder Widerhakenlose Haken, was ist "besser"*

Hm,

ich denke, dass entscheidet sich in erster Linier danach, WAS man mit dem Fang vorhat.

Soll er zurückgesetzt werden, sind widerhakenlose Haken sicher die bessere Wahl (aus Sicht des Fisches!) - allerdings wird man evtl. den einen oder anderen Fisch im Drill verlieren, den man mit Widerhaken doch rausbekommen hätte.

Das sollte einem aber die geringere Verletzungsgefahr (gerade beim Lösen des Hakens) wert sein, wenn man zu releasen gedenkt.

Ich als Kochpottangler nehme nur Haken mit Widerhaken, da ich gefangene Fische zumeist recht schnell und endgültig nach dem Fang erlöse.

E.


----------



## Carras (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Widerhaken oder Widerhakenlose Haken, was ist "besser"*

Ok hier mal mein Teil dazu aus dem anderen Thread:



Carras schrieb:


> Ok ist jetzt OT, aber da möchte ich das Eine oder Andere kurz Richtig stellen.
> 
> Zu den Haken ohne Widerhaken:
> Klaro kann man die nehmen. Ich hab mit denen nicht mehr Fische verloren als mit anderen. Und ja, es ist deutlich einfacher den Fisch abzuhaken.
> ...


----------



## Carras (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Widerhaken oder Widerhakenlose Haken, was ist "besser"*

Und der andere Teil:



Carras schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lenzibald (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Widerhaken oder Widerhakenlose Haken, was ist "besser"*

Servus
@Carras
Die Frage war ja eigentlich was schonender wäre bei gleichen Bedingungen das heißt für mich 2 Gleiche Ruten mit gleicher Montage nur halt einmal mit und ohne Wiederhaken. Hab ja auch damit gemeint das der größte Unterschied nur beim Lösen des Hakens besteht.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Hardyfan (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Widerhaken oder Widerhakenlose Haken, was ist "besser"*

Moin aus SH,

zunächst: eine bisher wohltuend sachliche Diskussion mit ebensolchen Argumenten.
Seit jeher benutze ich widerhakenlose Haken - entweder schon fabrikmäßig gefertigt oder ich kneife/drücke den Widerhaken mit einer Zange ab.
Die Vorteile beim Lösen des Fisches liegen auf der Hand und die Verluste beim Drill halten sich in Grenzen.
Da ich mich bemühe, immer Kontakt zum Fisch zu halten, nehme ich an, dass die Verluste darauf zurückzuführen sind, dass die Fische sehr weit vorne in der Lippe gehakt wurden.

Da ich meine gefangenen Fische nur zum Teil verwerte, ist mir eine möglichst geringe Verletzung wichtig.


----------



## me_fo (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Widerhaken oder Widerhakenlose Haken, was ist "besser"*

Ich fische nur noch ohne, weil sich der Haken nach dem Keschern leichter lösen läßt. Auch aus dem Netz.

Dies ist vor allem nachts sehr hilfreich!

Also, m. E. ist es ohne besser! #h

Grüße


----------



## Carras (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Widerhaken oder Widerhakenlose Haken, was ist "besser"*



me_fo schrieb:


> Ich fische nur noch ohne, weil sich der Haken nach dem Keschern leichter lösen läßt. Auch aus dem Netz.
> 
> Dies ist vor allem nachts sehr hilfreich!
> 
> ...


 

Wenn da mal nicht bald Honeyball vorbei kommt #h


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Widerhaken oder Widerhakenlose Haken, was ist "besser"*

Als ich mit 10 Jahre mit dem angeln anfing, durfte ich nur mit haken ohne Widerhaken (Vereisregeln) angeln. Ich denke, beim Karpfenangeln habe ich aufgrund des fehlenden Widerhaken keinen Fisch verloren. Ein Karpfendrill verläuft "konstant", da gibt es keine Sprünge, keine plötzlichen, schnelle Fluchten. Der Zug auf den Haken ist immer konstant vorhanden.

Lediglich beim Angeln mit Wurm habe ich den Widerhaken vermisst.


----------



## Ralle2609 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Widerhaken oder Widerhakenlose Haken, was ist "besser"*

u-see fischer ? auf welche karpfen fischt du?

also bei uns machen die ganz schön rabatz ich finde einen wiederhaken serh hilfreich:

zudem verwende ich generell sofern es möglich ist dickdrahtige haken, die vergrößert die auflagefläche im karpfenmaul

ohne widerhaken würd ich nicht gerne fischen denn zwischendurch ist die schnur doch mal locker wenn der gute mal durch eine andere schnur schwimmt und man dann schnell die eine rute unter der anderen durchreicht ist die spannung weg
und etwas schlau gelöst geht der haken auch so wieder raus das keine größeren schäden auftreten

das ist meine meinung dazu


----------



## Gunnar. (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Widerhaken oder Widerhakenlose Haken, was ist "besser"*

Mahlzeit,


> auf welche karpfen fischt du?


Die Frage sollte eher nach dem Gewässer gestellt werden.
In hindernifreien Gewässer an denen man " gemütlich" ohne Hektik drillen kann klapp das ohne Widerhaken ganz gut........



> Ich denke, beim Karpfenangeln habe ich *aufgrund* des fehlenden Widerhaken keinen Fisch verloren


Die Gründe für einen verlorengegangenen Fisch sind vielfältig. Hier nun *den aktuellen* Grund für den Verlust zuzuordnen dürfte schwierig sein.
Und daher , sorry , ist die Aussage ( zweites Zitat) für die Katz......


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Widerhaken oder Widerhakenlose Haken, was ist "besser"*

Ich bin der Meinung das beide Formen ihre Berechtigung haben.

Bei uns im Verein gibt es keinerlei Regeln dazu, allerdings habe ich mir ein paar Gedanken dazu gemacht....

Solange das Kraut im See sich noch in Grenzen hält, fische ich mit Wiederhaken, später dann ohne bzw. ich drücke ihn mit einer Zange an.
Sollte sich wirklich mal ein Fisch im Kraut festsetzen, kann er sich ohne größere Verletzung vom Haken lösen, jedenfalls hoffe ich das mal.
Es wurde aber auch noch kein Fisch gefangen, der ein verstümmeltes Maul hat. Liegt vllt. aber auch daran, das wir uns den See nur mit 4 Mann teilen.

Was mich nur wundert: ich habe bisher noch keine Karpfenhaken gesehen, die sog. "Mirco-Wiederhaken" haben... Das wäre doch die goldene Lösung, oder habe ich da was verpasst?

Auf jeden Fall ist die Verletzung die ein dickdrahtiger 2er Haken verursacht, von Haus schon mal größer als die eines 6er`s oder 8er`s. 
Ein 6er hakt genauso gut wie ein 2er und er dringt nicht ganz so tief ins Fleisch ein...

Stellt euch mal bildlich einen Drill vor... Der Haken sitzt ja mit dem Öhr nach außen im Fischmaul. Beim Drill schwimmt der Fisch ja von uns weg und das vorwärts, also läuft die Schnur ja nicht im geraden Winkel vom Fisch zu uns. 

Sie hat immer einen gewissen Winkel, entweder seitlich von ca. 90Grad bis zu 180Grad, wenn der Fisch gradewegs von uns wegschwimmt. Die Schnur läuft dann über die Seite des Fisches zum Schwanz in einer Richtung zum Angler hin.

Also wirkt auf den Haken(bogen) nicht nur eine gerade Zugbewegung, sondern auch eine starke seitliche Zugbelastung, die u. Umständen eine Drehbewegung des Hakens im Maul bewirkt.
Hierbei kommt es meiner Meinung nach zu den schweren Verletzungen (und diversen Aussteigern), da ja nicht der Haken nachgibt, sondern das Fischmaul.
Wenn man nun mit einem großen Haken mit einem sehr ausgeprägten Wiederhaken fischt, verstärkt sich meiner Meinung nach diese Belastung. Zwar verteilt sich der Zug auf eine größere Fläche im Fischmaul, da der Haken aber größer ist, ist die Fläche, in der sich der Haken evenuell im Fleisch dreht, dementsprechend größer.

Und außerdem: man kann einen Haken immer noch im Bogen abkneifen oder in manchen Fällen auch einfach durchdrücken und dann von der anderen Seite rausziehen.
Ist zwar beides nicht optimal, aber meiner Meinung nach immer noch besser wie minutenlang rumdoktern und den Haken dann doch nicht heraus zu bekommen.


----------



## pangea (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Widerhaken oder Widerhakenlose Haken, was ist "besser"*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Was mich nur wundert: ich habe bisher noch keine Karpfenhaken gesehen, die sog. "Mirco-Wiederhaken" haben... Das wäre doch die goldene Lösung, oder habe ich da was verpasst?



Hallo
Gibt es : VMC

Ich selbst angle fast immer mit Schonhaken, fische ich auf Friedfische, im Falle von Karpfen : Korda Wide Gipe ( 4 - 12 ), Choddy ( 6 + 8 ) und Kurve Shank ( 4 - 12 ). Die Vorteile / Nachteile dieser Haken wurde hier ja schon genau erleutert und es gibt soweit nichts hinzuzufügen. Situationen bei denen der Widerhaken von Vorteil ist sind meiner Meinung nach : Auslegen der Köder auf weite Distanzen und angeln in der Strömung.
Was die Verletzungen angeht bin ich der Meinung, dass es bei der Belastung im Drill zwischen WH / B - Haken keinen oder wenn nur einen minimalen Unterschied gibt, was die Verletzung angeht, da die Hebelwirkung ja die gleiche ist. Beim Lösen liegt der Schonhaken klar im Vorteil, gerade wenn der Fisch den Haken tiefer im Schlund hat, was mir auch bei Karpfen schon passiert ist.
Aussteiger im Drill, die bei mir eher selten sind, sind, ausser bei den obengenannten Situationen, sicher nicht immer bis eher sehr selten auf den fehlenden Widerhaken zurückzuführen, da sie in meinem Fall meist dann geschehen, wenn die Schnur auf Spannung ist und ich so davon ausgehe, dass der Haken bei den meisten Aussteigern sehr spitz sitzt und so der Fisch auch mit Widerhaken verloren gegengen wäre.

Grüsse aus Graz
Georg


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Widerhaken oder Widerhakenlose Haken, was ist "besser"*

@Pangea: Danke für den Link. Hoffe mal das der hohe Preis gerechtfertigt ist und das die vorrätig sind


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Widerhaken oder Widerhakenlose Haken, was ist "besser"*



Ralle2609 schrieb:


> u-see fischer ? auf welche karpfen fischt du?



Ich fische auf Schuppenkarpfen, Speigelkarpfen, Zeilenkarpfen, Lederkarpfen und Graskarpfen.
Das sind alle Karpfenarten die ich bisher befischt habe. In 44 Angeljahren ist das auch schon der eine oder andere Karpfen gelandet worden, gesprungen und (wie z.B. beim Hecht oder Lachs) mit extremen Fluchten (schnell, mit rasanten Richtungswechsel) war bisher keiner dabei.

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass der Karpfen keinen Zug ausübt und das nicht mit entsprechendem Druck gedrillt werden muß.


----------



## j4ni (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Widerhaken oder Widerhakenlose Haken, was ist "besser"*

Moin,

da macht man nen Thread auf und findet dann keine Zeit rein zu schauen...

Naja, jetzt aber! Bisher gehen ja alle Argumente in die Richtung, dass der Widerhakenlose Haken schonender wäre für den Fisch. Ein Argument ist hierbei noch nicht genannt worden, welches in den Diskussionen in UK aber immer wieder auftaucht: Im Drill arbeiten die widerhakenlosen Haken angeblich deutlich mehr als Haken mit Widerhaken. Daher herrscht an einigen Gewässern (zB dem Großteil der von CEMEX verwalteten) die Pflicht mit Widerhaken zu fischen und das obwohl die Fische, wie in UK üblich, nach dem Fang zurückgesetzt werden müssen. Hierbei liest man recht häufig, dass die Fische in Barbless Only Gewässern - also Gewässern in denen widerhakenlose Haken pflicht sind - deutlich mehr Schäden am Maul aufweisen, als am Barbed Only Gewässern. Sicherlich auch immer eine subjektive Einschätzung, dass nun aber an den meisten CEMEX-Gewässern eine Widerhakenpflicht besteht, verleit dem Argument aber mMn einiges an Glaubwürdigkeit.

Ich selbst kann bisher keinen Unterschied feststellen im direkten Vergleich zwischen Widerhaken und Widerhakenlosem Haken, allerdings bewegt sich das "Vergleichsmaterial" auch noch nicht in der Größenordnung um tatsächlich eine Tendenz auszumachen.

Sobald sich da aber was tut, lasse ich es euch natürlich wissen


----------



## jkc (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Widerhaken oder Widerhakenlose Haken, was ist "besser"*

Tzja, mag sein, dass in GB an einigen Gewässern nur mit Widerhaken gefischt werden darf, es gibt aber auch Gewässer  (z.B. Paylakes in FR) an denen es genau umgekehrt ist?! Wer hat denn dann Recht?! :q

Größter Vorteil eines widerhakenlosen Hakens, ist hier im Thread meiner Meinung nach völlig zu kurz gekommen: Geht ein Fisch durch Schnurbruch verloren oder hängt sich gar in einem Hindernis auf, so würde ich ihm ohne Widerhaken deutlich bessere Chancen einräumen sich zu befreien, Bzw. nicht zu verrecken.

Safety first, Grüße JK


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Widerhaken oder Widerhakenlose Haken, was ist "besser"*

Nabend,


> Safety first


Für wen denn?? Für den Fisch? Doppelmoral!
Laßt ihn doch in Ruhe - erst dann ist er sicher!


----------



## me_fo (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Widerhaken oder Widerhakenlose Haken, was ist "besser"*

Ich habe da noch ein "pro" für die widerhakenlosen Haken:

Heute morgen, nachdem ich meinen Fang verarzten wollte, bin ich dummerweise in die Schnurr gekommen und die Montage hat sich um mein Bein gewickelt, der Haken ging durch die Hose und steckte dann bis zum Bogen in meiner Wade. Was für ein Glück, dachte ich mit schmerzverzertem Gesicht, das der Haken keinen Widerhaken hat! 

Den Fisch, ein Spiegler von knapp über 10 Pfund, konnte ich ohne erkennbare Verletzung zurücksetzen.

Also ich bin immer noch der Ansicht, ohne WH ist es besser!

Grüße


----------



## vergeben (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Widerhaken oder Widerhakenlose Haken, was ist "besser"*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Lediglich beim Angeln mit Wurm habe ich den Widerhaken vermisst.



Zwirn: eine Seite am Öhr festbinden, dann den Wurm mit einer Nadel auffädeln, nach belieben um den Haken wickeln und das Ende wieder sicher anknoten...


----------

